
Ask HN: What Is GitHub's Social Impact Strategy? - dominotw
Seems like Github is on a hiring spree in this area and seems to be hiring people who do work in this space.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;agelender<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;_danilo<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;rachelmyers<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;nmsanchez<p>Curious what they are upto .
======
chroma
Their first project looks nice[1]. Hopefully, they'll do similar things in the
future.

That list of staff does worry me, though. All of their Twitter streams are
filled with counterproductive outrage. To give one example that's related to
HN: After Y Combinator posted about diversity[2], @_danilo misconstrued Sam
Altman's words to a cynical caricature[3]. Later, @_danilo got in a flamewar
with Sam Altman[4].

It'll be great if GitHub can get these people to spend less time being angry
and more time working toward productive ends.

1\. [https://github.com/blog/2037-github-is-a-proud-
connecthome-p...](https://github.com/blog/2037-github-is-a-proud-connecthome-
partner)

2\. [http://blog.ycombinator.com/diversity-and-
startups](http://blog.ycombinator.com/diversity-and-startups)

3\.
[https://twitter.com/_danilo/status/492764323874222081](https://twitter.com/_danilo/status/492764323874222081)

4\.
[https://twitter.com/_danilo/status/492840606054363136](https://twitter.com/_danilo/status/492840606054363136)

~~~
proveanegative
My impression of [4] is that it amounts to a protection racket scheme: "Your
business is racist and sexist! I will continue to denounce it until you hire
me." Of course, a lot of consultants will approach companies with a "your
business sucks but I can fix it" routine but the difference here is the
implicit threat to go on giving the company negative publicity if it didn't
pay.

------
Nadya
Snagging men and avoiding questions [0] and making sexual innuendos [1], while
being racist [2]. But it's okay since they redefined the word to not include
_their_ form of racism.

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/c9IHbKm.png](http://i.imgur.com/c9IHbKm.png)

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/XPMXW3l.png](http://i.imgur.com/XPMXW3l.png)

[2] [http://i.imgur.com/MBebKrJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/MBebKrJ.png)

Where's that Github Code of Conduct I was looking for again?

 _> Be welcoming: We strive to be a community that welcomes and supports
people of all backgrounds and identities. This includes, but is not limited to
members of any race, ethnicity, culture, national origin, colour, immigration
status, social and economic class, educational level, sex, sexual orientation,
gender identity and expression, age, size, family status, political belief,
religion, and mental and physical ability._

Conveniently ignoring: _all backgrounds_ , _of any colour_ , of _any social
class_ and _of any sex_. Because they have a personal political beef with
certain backgrounds, a certain colour, and a certain sex.

Real productive work, I'm sure.

------
proveanegative
>Curious what they are upto .

I'd answer this question with one word, cynical though the answer may sound to
some: signaling. Whatever positive consequences for the socially disadvantaged
their efforts might have going about it by hiring loud and popular self-
appointed advocates looks a lot like a PR move. There is better bang for the
buck in helping the poor in particular (e.g., through the effective charity
community) and better expertise available to direct tech projects that might
help them but those generally come without the glamour associated with Twitter
personalities. Hiring them allows a company to leverage their existing social
networks to present a certain image of itself.

------
dominotw
[https://twitter.com/BiancaCreating](https://twitter.com/BiancaCreating)

------
dominotw
Whoa I keep finding more people
[https://twitter.com/ammeep](https://twitter.com/ammeep)

[https://twitter.com/davystevenson](https://twitter.com/davystevenson)

